# 

## Elizavetta

,       ,   ,       6     10, 12,            8    16      ,          ,  ,         .

----------

!
,       ,      ,     ( "")      (  ) .
         ,     .     " "  .
      -  -      .
            .     .
     100   18-20.     10-11  ,       .   4-5        . ( )        ,    ()    ?
      ,       , , 
  .

----------


## Kommandor

> ,


  .
      .




> ,


  -66,     .
   .
    .
  -       :* ,         .*
* 
    ( )*

  :
   -  -  ,       .
     ,      ,       (  213 .)
  -  -   (  -66)
   ,      
(    :  - ;  - ....)

  ,    -  99% -   .
    -    -   .
    ,     ,          ,    ,    .
   .
 ,   ,     213 3   -    .
 -   ,    -   ,    -    - .
    -     .
    ,   :     ,       -  ,    -.
  :
http://snt.org.ru/forumold/481.zip
http://snt.org.ru/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2445
http://snt.org.ru/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2772
  - ,           ,     .
       (  -66)

----------


## zas77

> ( )


  :Wow:  
  ,   .

      ,   ,   (. . 4   66).

   ,     .

----------


## zas77

> ,


  ,    ** ,    .        :Wow:

----------


## Kommandor

> ,   .


.
  .
 :Wow:  




> ,   ,   (. . 4   66).



 :Stick Out Tongue:  
 -  
  -  

       (  ) -    ( ) ?
  -  ? :yes:  



> ,     .


 ?
   -  ,      :Stick Out Tongue:  




> ,      ,    .


 -   ,  ?
 ?
      ?
     ?

?
     ?
    .
    .
    -    .


    ?
 -  , .................... :Wow:

----------


## Kommandor

:      ""
http://www.izvestia.ru/moscow/article3107667/

----------


## oi

,       - .                ()  (. 26    ).              (, ,   ..),        ,        ..

----------


## oi

, ,   ..    .             .  ,    ?

----------


## login75

-        -   ?       ...

----------


## Kommandor

> (, ,   ..),        , *  *  ..


    .... :Wow:  
   -   -   .
**    .
  " "  -  .




> -        -   ?


**

----------


## zas77

> **


   ""        ""     :Wow:

----------


## zas77

> -  
>   -


      . 

, , ,

----------


## Kommandor

> zas77


     ,      ( )  ?
  ?

----------


## oi

> .... 
>    -   -   .
> **    .
>   " "  -  .
> 
> 
> **


  :
  - 50   6    50 .
   25      150      26.
  100 , ..   50*100= 5000,   26*100=2600
    ?
 ,   ,    ,    ,  ,        2 ?

----------


## oi

!!!!!

----------


## zas77

> ,      () ?


      ,   . 
    ..   .

----------


## zas77

> : ...    25      150  ...


 .
 ,    , ,          ,       -. 
 , ,   .. -      (). 
     66-,    .        ( . 7  ).

----------


## Kommandor

zas77



> Kommandor  
>    ,      () ?
> 			
> 		
> 
>       ,   . 
>     ..   .


     ?
      ?
*oi*


> :
>   - 50   6    50 .
>    25      150      26.
>   100 , ..   50*100= 5000,   26*100=2600


 



> ?


 ?



> ,   ,    ,    ,  ,        2 ?


    ?
   ,          ,          .
?



> !!!!!


    .
 ,       ,   ,     ? 

    ?
*zas77*


> .
>  ,    , ,          ,       -. 
>  , ,   .. -      ().


.
     .

      .
      (  ) , -   
   , ,              -.
  ,         .
         .
      .
     .
      ,       (   )   .
    ,      :   .
    - ,         .
    .



> 66-,    .        ( . 7  ).


    . 213 .3   ,     ,     ......
*   ,  zas77    .
 ..*

----------


## oi

> zas77
> 
> 
>       .
>       (  ) , -   
>    , ,              -.
>   ,         .
>          .
>       .
> ...


    -           .
       ?

----------


## oi

1   " ,      " ,       (,     , ,     , ,     ) -  ,             -   ,    .

    ?    ?

----------


## Kommandor

> ?


     - ,       .



> ?


        -66
*, .....-  , ......       -   ,    .*
      213..3



> ,     ,   ,  ,   ,      ()   (, ),   ,


 :* , ....  ,    *  () *  (, ),* ....

:
1.  -   
2.   -     ()    ?

----------


## zas77

> ?    ?


    (..  )  ?     ()   ? 
1)  , ..  ,    ,       ,  . 
  -      , ..          . 

 2)   (.. ) ,      ,   ,     ,       ? 

,        ,     .   ,    ,         ()     .

----------


## oi

V


> ,        ,     .   ,    ,         ()     .


, -         .     Kommandor.

----------


## Kommandor

> , -         .     Kommandor.


 -      .
     .
  -    .
  -        .

   -

----------


## oi

.

----------


## oi

,    ,      (, ) .           (.  4  16   ,        15  1998   66-).        . 
              ,    . ,  ,        ,  , ,   ,         . ?  ,        ,    . . ,       ,       ,      . 
   ( ,      )     ,    .      ,  ,      . .

----------


## oi

,     ,    ,    .

----------


## Kommandor

> .


.
 ,            -      



> ,


 .
 (   )       ,     -  .
 -  .
 ,     .
      .




> ,  ,        ,  , ,   ,         . ?


.
   -     .
   -     ?
 ,     -        .
 :
*1.   ?
2.          ?*

    :
-     -
-            ,     (   )  .   :
    -    -
   :     ,        .
  -   .

     .

*1.   * .
     :
*.*     ,     -     .
  :           ,    .
  "" -      ,    .
   -             .
*.*
  ,     -      ,     

   ,       .
  ,          .
    -          ( )
  ,        -    :     .
    ( , ) -   -    (    ,   )
   -   .
*  :
                 ,     (   )  .   :
    -    -.*
       :
-            
-    (  )  ,      - .
             .
 .
 .

_      -     _ 


      -  .

----------

,     :
     (   . ,  ).
  ,   ,       ,      .    ?

----------


## zas77

> **  [?]


        ,  ,   .    . 2 . 4   66-?         .       -  (..    . ..) ,    ,  . ?

----------


## Kommandor

> (   . ,  ).


  :
- - -  
- -  -        
  ,    -  .


> ,   ,       ,      .


.
    -   ,    .
  -     .
+  -    (    ( ))
+  -   ( )  .
?

----------


## Kommandor

> ,  ,   .    . 2 . 4   66-?         .       -  (..    . ..) ,    ,  . ?


     .
     ?
   _           ?

----------


## oi

> .
> ..........................................................................
>       -  .


     ?

----------


## zas77

> ?


 **   :Wow:  
 :Big Grin:   :Wow: 

 !

----------


## Kommandor

> ?




zas77



> .........


   ?
    ,        ?
*         ?*
 ..
  ?

----------


## vetiaska

> ,       ,   ,       6     10, 12,            8    16      ,          ,  ,         .


      6   5000 .,    12    7500 ..   .

----------


## Kommandor

> 6   5000 .,    12    7500 ..   .


      (   ) -  ?

----------


## zas77

> 6   5000 .,    12    7500 ..   .


  ,  -      ,  -   - .         ,  .
      12 ,    2 ,     2  .
*
Kommandor*  :Wow:  
 ,     :Frown:

----------


## Kommandor

> ,  .


    ,    .

  ,  ,     ,   



> ?
>     ,        ?
>          ?
>  ..
>   ?

----------


## vetiaska

> ,  -      ,  -   - .         ,  .
>       12 ,    2 ,     2  .
> *
> Kommandor*  
>  ,


     6  .. 12,          50%  ,

----------


## vetiaska

,          ,  ?

----------


## Kommandor

> 6  .. 12,          50%  ,



  ,       .
    -    / ,   .
     ,      .

----------


## vetiaska

> ,       .
>     -    / ,   .
>      ,      .


           ?

----------


## Kommandor

,         ?

----------


## vetiaska



----------


## zas77

> ,          ,  ?


    (   ):
-   (   ),
-  (    ),
-  (   :      ), -  ,
- 
- 
- 
-

----------


## vetiaska

,      - , .      ,  .        .        .     ?

----------


## zas77

> , , ... 
>     ?


 -  . 
,    .

----------


## Kommandor

> 


 ?          ?

----------


## vetiaska

> ?          ?


     ,            .. !

----------


## Kommandor

> ,            .. !


     :



> 6   5000 .,    12    7500 ..   .


    ?

----------


## vetiaska

> :
> 
> 
>     ?


         600 .. - 5000 .,    1200 .. -7500 .     6    12      6 .

----------


## Kommandor

> vetiaska
>          600 .. - 5000 .,    1200 .. -7500 .


         .




> 6    12      6 .


    ( )      ?

----------


## vetiaska

> .
> 
> 
>     ( )      ?


  .

----------


## Kommandor

?             ?




> ( )     ?
> 			
> 		
> 
>   .


     ,       ?
 ,          ?

----------


## vetiaska

> ?             ?
> 
> 
>      ,       ?
>  ,          ?


       ,   , ..          2

----------


## Kommandor

.
    3 .
http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...0&postcount=25

----------


## zas77

> ,   , ..          2


     .     .
 ,   -      -  .    **.

----------


## zas77

> .
>     3 .
> http://forum.klerk.ru/showpost.php?p...0&postcount=25


         . 
 /.    .

----------


## Kommandor

> .


 ,  ..   ....
           .



> /.    .


 ,     ,   ?

----------


## vetiaska

/.    .[/QUOTE]

    .        ,        (    ,       ..)         ,  3            ,         .     2 .

----------


## Kommandor

> vetiaska 
>    .        ,


 - ?
   ,    -   ,   .
        .

  ,     ,     .
             ?
  -.     ?            \  ()   ?

       7
 ,      ,   ,    ,  .............  .
        .

        ,       .

----------


## vetiaska

,                     .     ,       .                           .       .        ,     :    ,   ..

----------


## Kommandor

> ,


    ,  ?
 ,          ?





> 


.
   ?
  ,       :   
   ?





> ,       .


 :
   -       
    (  )
          +  (   ) .






> .


      ?
    .
    .
     (  ).
  .
    .

   :
 ,          -   . 
      .   ,   .....
        .
    .
          .
    ,     .   .

        ()
 :Wow:      .
  .........






> 


.

      .




> ,     :    ,   ..


   ,  -  ?     ?
        .
  ,     - .
  ?

----------


## zas77

> ,  -  ?


.   . ,   ,          :Wow: 

     , ..   ** .     " "      ,    , ,   .  :Wink: 

 ,      ,     .  :yes:

----------


## zas77

> ,


     -,  . 
, Kommandor    .       .  ,    .       .  :yes: 
  ,   ?

----------


## Kommandor

> .   . ,   ,


      .
     , .
        .
       ,   




> , ..   ** .     " "      ,    , ,   .


 ,         " ".
  -    ,   ?





> ,      ,     .


     .
   ? 

** -      ........  ........ :Smilie: 
 :




> : .
> ,  !        ,      15.07.09.,   24.08.09.   9      .
> 
> 
> .     ,    ,     ,    ,    ,   ()       ,     ,  ,     ,    .


  -  .       ......................

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ,  ,         .


____    .     .         .
____     ,         .

----------


## Kommandor

> ____ 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				  Elizavetta  
>          ,  ,         .
> 			
> 		
> ...


 ,     .
  ,       .
       (    -     )
:  ,  **     ,         .
            .

. ADSemenov           .    ................

----------

...    -
  (, ),    ,  -       ,   ,         - " -"  
.         ...    ,     -   :Wink:

----------

,     ,            .      .
   ?

----------

> ,     ,            .      .
>    ?


   ,- ,         ,     .         ,    - ,    ,      ( . )     .        .    "  "      .
        ...                80-   150-,      ,
        .

----------

> ,- ,         ,     .


     -   ..



> ....


  ?




> 80-   150-,      ,
>         .


   200  220

----------


## ADSemenov.ru

> ...           .    ................


____  ,        .
____    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## zas77

> 


  ,         (   ).

----------

> - ?
>    ,    -   ,   .
>         .
> 
>   ,     ,     .
>              ?
>   -.     ?            \  ()   ?
> 
>        7
> ...


      ,     5        ,

----------

> ADSemenov.ru
>        .


1.     -       ?
  -  .
   -   .
  



> 244.      
> 1. ,       ,      .
> 
> 2.*                ( )      ( ).*
> 
> 3.      ,   ,         .
> 
> 4.            ,          ( )       .
> 
> ...


  ,     -          .
     .





> ,......


 861 ,   ,     \.
 ?
  ?

----------

.     .

----------

,           .
     ?

----------


## zas77

> ,     5        ,


        ,  ,     /    .
  ,   .      .

----------

> ,  ,     /    .


 :*   ,   * 
           .
    /    .
    .
  . 
           .

----------


## zas77

> .


       1 . 4   66-      (),  (),  ().

----------

*-*,       .
   -66    :



> 4.  ,     
> 1.*         ,     , ,      ,      ,     ,   ,     , ,       ,     .*


 ** -

----------


## zas77

> *-*,       .
>    -66    :
> 
> ** -


  ""   ""?
   .     ,      ,     ? 

 ,      ,  *    /   * . 

,      ,    ,         ,   . 
      .

----------

> zas77
>       .


  ?    ?
   ?



> ,      ,      /    .


    ,         .       .
               /     \      - \.
      -   ?



> ,      ,     ?


 .
 : -  ?    -    ?
  :    -   \      ?

----------

> ,           .
>      ?


    -.
   ,   ,       1 - 4  20 ,      ,    ,   - 3  5 .

----------

> ,   ,       1 - 4  20


 -  \?
   ?




> -


   ͨ   .
      ?
    :
-   
-    
-    

    ?

----------

> -  \?
> 
>    ͨ   .
>       ?
>     :
> -   
> -    
> -    
> 
>     ?


  .  \\

----------

> .


       .
 ?

----------

.  2007.        .    ,   ,        .              ,      5 .  ,     , ,       ( -    /).
2009 .   / 2, 21 .,  - 3, 60 .
2010 .   / 3,07 - ,  - 4,20 . (     ).
 .

----------

?!               ,    , . .    ? (    ...)

----------

?!               ,    , . .    ? (    ...)

----------

> ?!


  ?



> 


 ..  .
        .

----------


## zas77

> ?!


        ?

----------


## veruny_10

17 , 2           .    ,     ( ,  ).   ,      ,     ,    . -  ,     ,       ,       .  .

----------


## zas77

,     ,    .   ?    ,  , , 10.   ? 
   ""       .      ,    66-     .

----------

